# KG orange vs. KG 2000



## Zacky (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo.

Worin besteht der wesentliche Unterschied KG-orange & KG 2000 (PP)?

Worin besteht der effektive Vorteil / Nachteil bei der Verwendung jeweiligen KG-Materiales? (insbesondere beim Teichbau!) Lohnt sich der Kosten-/Nutzenaufwand?

Eine Kombination KG-orange und KG 2000 lässt sich ja eigentlich nicht vermeiden, aber bürgt dies Nachteile, so dass man doch gleich auf normalen KG-orange oder KG 2000 verbleiben kann!?

Wenn KG 2000 deutlich besser ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie & womit kann man es effektiv in ABS oder PVC-Elementen einkleben?


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2015)

Moin Rico,

http://kg2000.de/  da das Material Polypropylen ist wird's wohl nix mit kleben - aber braucht man das wirklich ?


----------



## Zacky (25. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> ...aber braucht man das wirklich ?



Hallo Mitch. 

Eben drum frage ich ja.  ...braucht man es, ist es besser, ist es sinnvoll!? - oder meinst Du mit der Frage, ob man es kleben muss!?

Mir geht's, wenn dann, tatsächlich um einen nutzbaren Vorteil von KG 2000, da ich hier & da gelesen habe, dass es einen geringeren Rohrreibungswiderstand haben soll. Gibt es diesen Vorteil und ist dieser überhaupt merklich!? ...und wenn ich dann, an den benannten Stellen wie z.Bsp. Bodenablauf oder Folienflansch, ein Stück KG-orange einklebe und da mit KG 2000 zwischendurch weitermache, um an Ende wieder auf KG-orange zu wechseln. Macht das Sinn und/oder gibt es Vor- & Nachteile!?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Sep. 2015)

Zacky.
KG2000 ist nicht klebbar.
Nur Muffen oder Schweissen.
Wenn Du wirklich BA aus klebbaren PVC einsetzen wills, dann ein kurzes Stück KG orange einkleben.
Ich pers. würde bei Rohrverlegung unter der Folie bei dem letzten endgültigen Teichprojekt KG2000 verbauen..
Höhere Druckfestigkeit....es gibt genug Abwasserrohre in Berlin aus PVC die im Lauf der Jahre platt wurden.
KG orange darf nicht mehr im öffentlichen Netz verbaut werden....
KG 2000 hat doppelte Dichtlippen.
Dichter und verhindert besser das einwachsen von Wurzeln.
Ich würde die Muffen von KG 2000 trotzdem zusätzlich bei Bäumen oder Pflanzen in der Nähe mit Vliess oder einem Streifen Teichfolie nach dem Dichttest der Rohre  umwickeln.
Aber so, das die ROHRE in den Muffen noch arbeiten können.
Bei mir habe ich bei meinem einzigen KG im Erdreich einen breiten Streifen epdm herumgewickelt und nach dem Dichttest der Rohre  mit sikaflex 221 nur am Rand verklebt..wegen möglicher Pflanzenwurzeln.
Gürtel.....Hosenträger. ...und angeschraubt.

Im Filterkeller mit KG orange weiter...
Die Variante der BA mit in KG160 Bogen eingestecktem kurzen PE Rohr kennst Du ja.
Und dann die PE Folie am Boden anschweissen.

PE Rohr ist manchmal etwas unrund...vorher drauf achten.


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2015)

Hi,
Thorsten hat es ja schon gesagt das die Belastbarkeit der Kg2k viel höher ist.
Aufgraben und einbuddeln macht man(n) eigentlich nur einmal - da macht der etwas höhere Preis das Kraut ned fett


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Teichbauer, ich persönlich würde für Leitungen im Teichbau überhaupt keine KG-Rohre verwenden, egal ob das ein Oranges oder ein Grünes aus der 2000er Serie ist.
Diese Rohre und Manschetten wurden nämlich nicht als Druckleitungen entwickelt sondern für den Abwasserbereich, und da läuft halt mal das Wasser langsam weg und im Regellfall drucklos.
Von einem Bodenablauf gehts im Normalfall immer mal weiter zu einer Reinigungseinheit, was auch immer und man dürfte da auch immer ein Absperrorgan haben, Schieber, Ventil, etc. und damit steht die Leitung unter Druck.
Hier mal ein Link zu einem Hersteller:
http://www.ostendorf-kunststoffe.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/KG2000-Montageanleitung-1.pdf
Auf Seite 4 - Blatt 81 kann man nachlesen, was hier als Dichtheit verstanden wird, nämlich weniger Leckage als 0,15 Liter/m² benetzter Innenfläche innerhalb von 30 Minuten.
Als Beispiel nehme ich ein 100er Rohr was 10 Meter lang ist, das hat also innen eine Fläche von Länge x d x PI in Quardatmeter gerechnet = 10x0,1xPI= 3,14 m², bei 0,15 Liter zulässigem Verlust pro 30 Minuten ist das also 0,94 Liter pro Stunde mal 24 Stunden mal 365 Tage = 8.234 Liter im Jahr. Diese Prüfung erfolgt bei 5 Meter Wassersäule, d.h. 0,5 bar Druck, wenn die Leckage nicht so tief unten ist, ists u.U. etwas weniger.

Möchte das wer in seinem Garten haben? Und das ist der garantierte Neuzustand !!!

Natürlich sind diese Rohr wenn neu dicht aber alles wird mal defekt, es reicht ja schon eine kleine Beschädigung einer Dichtlippe bei der Montage aus. Die meisten Anwender wissen nicht, dass das ordentliche Anschrägen eine Grundvoraussetzung für eine dichte Montage ist ansonsten wird eben die Dichtlippe beschädigt.
Und wenn dann eine Leckage da ist, es wird ja nichts von selbst besser - das kennt jeder von einem laufenden WC-Spülkasten - irgendwann kommt der echte Strom.
wie soll man dass dann unterhalb eines Teiches instandsetzen?

Ich kann hier nur empfehlen einen Flexschlauch hohe Qualität ohne Kupplungsstücke im untergebauten Bereich.

Weiter viel Spass und Gruss, Lima


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Sep. 2015)

Alles richtig Lima!
Aber der Dichttest legt nur den Grenzwert fest, ab dem eine mit Wasser abgedrückte Leitung als nicht dicht genug gilt...

Hier hat jemand aus dem Nachbarforum ein KG Rohr senkrecht hingestellt und gefüllt.
Bei 6m/ 0,6bar lief es aus der untersten Dichtung und er entschied sich für KG orange bei seinem Teich.
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic18853-0-asc-15.html

KG 2000 dürfte da von den Dichtungen etwas besser sein. Ansonsten wie
LIMA schon geschrieben hatte: sorgfältig arbeiten und Rohrenden vor dem Einstecken anschrägen. Flex mit Fächerschleifscheibe ist ggf effektiver als Feile von Hand..
Silikonfett oder Vasline- nicht das Flutschi vom Baumarkt.

Eine Schwachstelle noch- die einzige undichte Stelle im Filterkeller hatte ich an einem ordnungsgemäß montierten KG Bogen...
Diese Bögen haben zwei hauchfeine Gießnähte auf der Rohrseite. Das bisschen kann ausreichen, um die Gummilippe der nächsten Muffe undicht werden zu lassen.
Diese habe ich dann immer kurz mit dem Messer abgezogen.

Wer ganz sicher gehen möchte, der verlegt sich PE Rohre unter der Folie, die auch mit Schweißmuffen verbunden werden.
Genau wie die Trinkwasserdruckleitungen auch.
Alles andere ist eben ein kleines Risiko- was man duch sorgfältiges Arbeiten etwas minimieren kann.
Rohre vor dem Folie verlegen abdrücken!
Günstige Stopfen hier:http://www.weldingtool.eu/verstellb..._ID=7&sessID=141973fcbf9bd1c8af47cdd190cfcb81

Meine Restleckagen waren alles vergessene Dichtringe.....

Mal ein süddeutsches, positives Teichbaubeispiel mit PE Rohren:
http://www.koi-landau.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=631
Bis auf Kleinigkeiten die man am TF ändern könnte eine super Anlage.
Nur ein LH ist nicht dabei- aber darauf kommen sie auch noch.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Sep. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Höhere Druckfestigkeit....es gibt genug Abwasserrohre in Berlin aus PVC die im Lauf der Jahre platt wurden. (Platt werden, ist nicht ganz so das Problem, das PVC verliert über die Jahre den Weichmacher. Bei unterschiedlichen Setzungen im Boden splittern die Rohre)
> KG orange *darf* nicht mehr im öffentlichen Netz verbaut werden....(Gilt vielleicht nur in Berlin...zumeist wird es aber auch bei anderen Kommunen nicht mehr eingesetzt)
> KG 2000 hat doppelte Dichtlippen. Dichter und verhindert besser das ein wachsen von Wurzeln. ( naja, ich weiß nicht wie du deine Bäume pflanzt....ein paar Meter Abstand sollten reichen. Sonst wachsen Wurzeln durch fast alles. )
> Ich würde die Muffen von KG 2000 trotzdem zusätzlich bei Bäumen oder Pflanzen in der Nähe mit Vliess oder einem Streifen Teichfolie nach dem Dichttest der Rohre umwickeln. (Das ist jetzt ganz großes Kino     )



Druckrohre aus PE-HD sind geschweißt mit Sicherheit mit das Beste. Bis 10 oder 12 bar also mindestens 100  m Wassersäule....aber das ein bissen mit Kanonen auf Kolibris schießen, wenn man nur 1 bis 2 m Wassersäule hat. 
Da ich wohl an beides dran komme, bin ich ein ganz böser...ich stecke auch mal PE-Rohre mit den grauen Muffen für den Innenbereich zusammen....Ich verbuddel aber auch nix unter der Folie.


----------



## 4711LIMA (26. Sep. 2015)

... naja, ich würde das mit der Dichtheit nicht als Grenzwert sehen sondern dass ist das was das Bauwerk garantiert kann und zwar über Jahre. Natürlich sind diese Rohre am Anfang bei korrekter Montage ganz dicht, aber was später kommt ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Sep. 2015)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Natürlich sind diese Rohre am Anfang bei korrekter Montage ganz dicht, aber was später kommt ist eine ganz andere Sache.


Was einmal richtig dicht ist wird es auch bleiben. Die Teile aus KG2000 sind extra auf Alterung geprüft und ändern sich nicht. Von der Zeitschiene her kann du die vererben. 

Beim PVC ist eben der Weichmacher das Problem.


----------



## meinereiner (26. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Beim PVC ist eben der Weichmacher das Problem.



Da muss ich widersprechen.

Hier bei Materialeigenschaften von KG-Rohren.
http://www.ostendorf-kunststoffe.com/produkte-2/kg-system-pvc/materialeigenschaften/

Servus
 Robert


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Sep. 2015)

Ich hab bisher eigentlich gar nicht vom Rohr selbst gesprochen, da hätte ich eigentlich auch weniger Sorgen, ich denke dass die Dichtung eher das Problem ist. Sowas sieht man ja bei vielen Anwendungsfällen...... Zylinder, Wellendichtringe, und .....


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2015)

Warum baut man nicht gleich einen begehbaren Schacht und einen begehbaren  Tunnel unter den Teich , was macht ihr euch sorgen um einen halben Liter  Wasser ,  ihr sollt doch eh regelmäßig  10-20 % Wasserwechsel  machen  
salve Patrick


----------



## rollikoi (28. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ich sehe es auch wie Patrick.
Ehrlich gesagt der tägliche Verlust durch Verdunstung ist viel größer und Niemanden stört es.

LG Bernd


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> der tägliche Verlust durch Verdunstung ist viel größer und Niemanden stört es



mmmh stören tut es schon ,(bei mir am Teich , im Sommer gut 60L /24h ) aber was will man dagegen machen????

salve Patrick


----------



## rollikoi (28. Sep. 2015)

Wie dem auch sei, selbst wenn über die Verrohrung sagen wir drei Liter Wasser am Tag verloren gehen was macht das.
Man merkts ja nicht mal.

LG Bernd


----------



## Zacky (30. Sep. 2015)

Hi.
Ich danke Euch allen für eure Meinungen und Gedanken.


----------



## dpoessl (29. März 2016)

Wofür hast du dich letztlich entschieden? KG oder KG2000?


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2016)

Argumente für KG2000 http://www.ostendorf-kunststoffe.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/KG2000-Argumente.pdf

Ich wurde wohl das billigere KG im privaten Bereich nehmen, weil da wohl 30 Jahre genug sind. Wer weiß was meine Kinder mit Haus und Garten machen.


----------



## Teich4You (30. März 2016)

Ich habe die Kommentare im anderen Forum gelesen, wo du auch nach dem Rohr gefragt hast @dpoessl.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass 95% der Teiche (wenn nicht mehr), mit KG-orange gebaut werden.
Die höhere Steifigkeit und die etwas besseren Dichtungen von KG 2000 lohnen sich aus meiner Sicht nicht.
Bedenke: Auch Häuser haben Abwasserrohre und ich persönlich kenne keines, wo KG 2000 verwendet wurde. Dort wird auch KG-orange genommen und die Rohre verlaufen teilweise auch unter dem Haus und Fundamenten.
Wenn du KG-orange vernünftig verlegst, gibt es damit keine Probleme.
Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht nur Angstmache und das deutsche Bedürfnis eines mehrfachen Sicherheitsfaktors.


----------



## 4711LIMA (30. März 2016)

Hi Teich4You,


Teich4You schrieb:


> Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht nur Angstmache und das deutsche Bedürfnis eines mehrfachen Sicherheitsfaktors.


Dem würde ich so nicht zustimmen. Nimm an, Du hast ein Einfamilienhaus, 2000 Liter Wasserverbrauch pro Tag und Du verlierst 10% an undichtem Muffen, das sind 200 Liter die irgendwo im Boden versickern. Die Leitung steht auch nie wirklich unter Druck, also vollkommen unwahrscheinlich, dass da was passiert. Ist das Rohr so leidlich richtig verbaut, muss schon viel passieren, dass es durch Senkung oder was auch immer abgeschert wird. Das interessiert also niemand weil wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Im Teich stehts immer unter Druck. Ich versuchs immer von der Kosten/Nutzen Seite zu sehen........ sagen wir mal 200 Euro gespart und wenns undicht wird und richtig läuft, dann baut man seinen halben Teich zurück ........ wer gerne baut hat damit Freude.


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2016)

Äh Torsten das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Abwasserleitungen müssen auch einer Druckprüfung bestehen und der örtliche Wasserversorger hat jeder Zeit das Recht entsprechende Prüfprotokole anzufordern und auch nach zu prüfen.


----------



## sugger1234 (30. März 2016)

und in welcher Rohr Art setzt sich nichts mehr an, glaub das war PE oder PVC
wollte meine KG Rohre tauschen


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn du KG-orange vernünftig verlegst, gibt es damit keine Probleme.
> Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht nur Angstmache und das deutsche Bedürfnis eines mehrfachen Sicherheitsfaktors.



KG-Rohre welche wir aus den Straßen raus bauen sind zumeist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, weil die zu hart sind. Splittern. Alter eben in so 30 Jahren ein bisschen. Schätze wenn wir da nicht aus irgend einem Grund hätten bei gemusst, dann währen die noch weitere 100 Jahre ohne Schaden im Boden.

Eine undichte Muffe ist nach meiner Meinung schon beim Einbau undicht. Maximal wenn eine Wurzel ein wächst habe ich schon mal erlebt das eine Leitung später undicht wurde.

Jede Menge Haushalte entwässern noch ober Zementrohren, bzw. was bei den heutigen Reinigern in den Abwässen noch davon über ist oder mit Tonrohren mit einem Teerstrick als Dichtung.

Da ist ein KG Rohr echt Gold.


sugger1234 schrieb:


> und in welcher Rohr Art setzt sich nichts mehr an, glaub das war PE oder PVC
> wollte meine KG Rohre tauschen



Absetzen wird sich wohl überall ein wenig. Die Hersteller von PP Rohren behaubten das die Glatter sind als PVC Rohre. Auf deinen max 20m ist das so was von egal.

Geschweißtes PEHD-Rohr ist Druckdicht bis weit über 6 bar. Das sind 60 m Wassersäule. Bekommt du nie hin am Teich und brauch kein Mensch.
Dafür sind in den PE-Muffen meist so kleine Muffenspalten welche einen Wiederstand erzeugen. Da sollten zusammengesteckte KG (PVC) oder KG2000 (PP) glatter sein.


----------



## Michael H (30. März 2016)

Hallo

Hab auch KG Rohr am / im und unterm Teich . Hab da keine Angst . Nach dem Verlegen eine Dichtigkeits Prüfung von 2-3 Tagen und gut sollte sein .


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2016)

Es kommt auch drauf an ob man grünes oder oranges Rohr im Boden haben will. Jeder hat ja seine Lieblingsfarbe!


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2016)

Ich habe bei mir im Schwimmteich durchweg 75 er Spiralschläuch vo NG verbaut, ohne Steckverbindungen im Boden. Die sollen auch im gefüllten Zustand bis -25°C frostsicher sein. Wie lange die sonst so halten


----------



## 4711LIMA (30. März 2016)

Roland, ich schließe mich an, hab auch Spiralschlauch DN75, die längsten Stücke sind ca. 15 Meter.


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Apr. 2016)

Ich melde mich mal auch noch zu diesem Thema.
Sitze seit 2 Tagen und rechne meinen KG-Rohr-Bedarf durch, in allen Schattierungen.....



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Ich versuchs immer von der Kosten/Nutzen Seite zu sehen........ sagen wir mal 200 Euro gespart und wenns undicht wird und richtig läuft, dann baut man seinen halben Teich zurück


 
Das dachte ich erst auch (unbedeutende Mehrkosten).
Unten wo man nicht mehr rankommt, KG 2000, und an den Seiten (in meinem Fall schon unter der Uferzone, im worst case halt 30 cm Wasser abpumpen und Folie öffnen und dann graben) KG-orange.

Folgende Preise spuckte mein Excel aus (ca. 70 m Rohrlänge / ca. 80 Bögen / DN110 & DN160):
unter Teichsohle: KG-grün / unter Uferbereich und im Filterkeller: KG-orange / 944€
unter Teichsohle: KG-grün / unter Uferbereich und im Filterkeller: KG-grün / 1.210€
unter Teichsohle: KG-orange / unter Uferbereich und im Filterkeller: KG-orange / 495€

 Da liegt mal eben Faktor 2,4 dazwischen. Von daher wirds wohl KG-orange komplett werden.
Horrormeldungen von undichten KG-Leitungen an Teichen sind bis dato zu mir auch noch nicht durchgesickert.

LG Michael


----------



## Teich4You (26. Apr. 2016)

Alternativ werfe ich nochmal PVC ins Rennen. Sowas verwenden auch manche und die Rohre werden verklebt.

https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Rohr-110-x-27mm-6-bar


----------



## center (26. Apr. 2016)

Ich bin vor paar Tagen durch den Wald gefahren, und wurde so was verlegt:
Das blaue Rohr: http://kloster-reichenstein.de/01/2012/2012-01-28-Wassernetz-7.html

Es war relativ biegsam, so dass man an einigen Stellen ohne Winkelstücken auskommt.

Aber keine Ahnung, wie das heißt etc.. Sah nur nach einer interessanten Alternative aus.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Apr. 2016)

Das sind PE Rohre/Leitungen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2016)

center schrieb:


> Aber keine Ahnung, wie das heißt etc.. Sah nur nach einer interessanten Alternative aus.


PE 100. Wobei das da im Wald ist eine Horizontalbohrung, dann ist es wohl ein Schutzmantelrohr. Sollte geschweißt werden. 
Dann das ganze mit Schweißmuffen. Dann Schälen für die Muffenschweißung. Schweißbögen gibt es auch. Und am besten noch geprüfte Schweißer nach DVGW.....Sicher ist sicher.

Nimm die Orangen Rohre zum stecken.


----------

